# MF 231 Oil



## Gracefaith (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum and thought I'd put this out there. 

I have a 1999 MF 231 and am looking to change the oil. What brand and weight oil do you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

5w40 synthetic diesel oil. Chose a reputable name brand. If you change the oil more than once a year, you can use 15w40 in the warmer months.


----------



## Gracefaith (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you.

How important is it to follow the API specifications?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Without getting into the details, very important. Particularly, because of diesel oil’s ability to suspend soot versus standard gasoline grades which will allow it to settle out and produce sludge. There’s more to it than that, but most people don’t care about the science that much


----------

